# Fur buyer in jackson/hillsdale



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Does anyone know of a fur buyer in the jackson/Hillsdale area? Thanks


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Stephens Furs is North of Jackson in Munith. Not the best prices, but he gets a lot of my ***** because he buys them in the round. Check out Groenwalds site and they come through about once a month in Chelsea and I think Adrian amongst others.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

trevor barnes in burlington gives good prices for furs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

There is a gut that comes up from Ohio amd goes to Johnson's sporting goods in Adrian. Not sure when he will be up here next. I am looking as well. There is a guy near Lansing as well. Try 2 kids and i trap. I think his name is Jon. He is a member on here.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Maybe you mean Groenwalds? I looked them up based on BighWhiskey's suggestion and they are at Johnsons in Adrian tomorrow. I have no fur to sell, but I am very interested in doing some trapping so I thought I might make the drive out there tomorrow and see if I can't learn a thing or two. It's also a good excuse to go look around at the used guns at Johnsons. I need to find a 20 gauge for my son.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup thats them. I haven't got all my fur put up yet. I am sending some to the tanner. the rest is going to a buyer. I wishen I had time to run there. I need a new tail stripper. My oldest lost my last one.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

BigWhiskey said:


> Stephens Furs is North of Jackson in Munith. Not the best prices, but he gets a lot of my ***** because he buys them in the round. Check out Groenwalds site and they come through about once a month in Chelsea and I think Adrian amongst others.


Thanks guys. Big Whiskey, Do you know what rd. Stephens is on?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Is on coonhill rd.A real good guy to shoot the crap with,BUT, he dont give out alot of cash.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

sold some **** to willy the other day ave $8 skinned not dried or stretched, picked up 2 roadkilled rats on the way over got 6 each, he really wants silver colored **** for top prices not the dark ones,was the story this time LOL


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

I also sold some fur to willie. 8 bucks on green skinned ****, my put up rats went for 6-4 and 2.50.I dont sell to willie ofen, but Its nice to have him around.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I average better on **** in the round through Willie than I do Groenwald's and Willie even buys the dinks. I however don't sell much else to Willie.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

there was a guy that was at hillsdale fair grounds ever saturday that bought furs i haven't been there in a few years so don't know if he's still there or not. he's normally by the chicken barn.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

wildlife chaser said:


> there was a guy that was at hillsdale fair grounds ever saturday that bought furs i haven't been there in a few years so don't know if he's still there or not. he's normally by the chicken barn.


I heard he wasn't there anymore but I'm not positive. I haven't been there in a few years either.


----------



## Roger Patton (Feb 5, 2019)

steve myers said:


> trevor barnes in burlington gives good prices for furs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


U got tevor ph number. If he is still buying fur


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Got this off another site of what groney is paying, don't know the condition of the fur or the put up> Looking at these numbers, you all better stick to Willies or your local buyer.

Dated 11-28 
I sold to Groeny yesterday as well. I was the ONLY person at that particular stop. All fur was put up.

Rats were from 3.00 down to .50, 1.43 average. Guy said some rats may reach a 4.00 level in the winter.

**** were 1.00 to 15.00, 4.56 average. I cherry picked the **** that I put up, the smallest that I put up this year were 3x.

Coyotes were 1.00 to 5.00.

Red fox was 4.00, and mink was a buck. Only had one of each.


----------

